# Thick Glass Heavy Duty 4000 ml beakers



## kadriver

This is a fantastic deal - package of four, 4000 ml beakers for $103 with free shipping.

4000 ml thick glass beakers for $26 buck apiece:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280799359742?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Got them in 4 days after ordering.

Probably won't last long. These normally cost about $40 or $50 each.

kadriver


----------



## nickvc

Kevin if they are anything like the ones I used to buy years ago they certainly aren't as robust as the standard wall ones. Be careful with knocking them and they seem more susceptible to thermal shock so be sure to have good catchment if a disaster does occur. I'd be tempted to run your silver through them and see how they perform before using them with materials of higher value.


----------



## Harold_V

I used them, although not routinely. The concern about thermal shock isn't to be taken too seriously in that the rim is heavier, but the balance of the beaker appeared, at that time. to be no different from the standard Griffin low form beaker. That may not be the case with those made and sold in the UK, however, so Nick's concern may be right on the money. 

I quit using them because they poured quite poorly, although by applying a glass rod to the spout that problem was addressed nicely. I didn't benefit by the heavier rim, so it wasn't worth the price difference for me. If you can get them for that price, I'd consider them a huge bargain. 

Harold


----------



## element47

That ebay seller sure has an unusual array of things he sells.


----------



## HAuCl4

Looks like too good a price. Let us know how it works out after you get them.


----------



## goldenchild

Is it for 1(one) 4000 ml beaker, 4(four) 1000 ml beakers or 4(four) 4000 ml beakers?


----------



## philddreamer

Mario, I had the same question. But it seems that Kad got 4 for the price mentioned.

Phil


----------



## nickvc

Harold the ones I had came from Eastern Europe some years ago while the price was very good they did break easily and were liable to thermal shock, I suppose the glass was of a lesser quality but serviceable with care.


----------



## goldenchild

philddreamer said:


> Mario, I had the same question. But it seems that Kad got 4 for the price mentioned.
> 
> Phil



It appears that it is indeed a case of four. I messaged the seller and this is what he wrote back

"Brand Name Kimble Kimax 
Part Number 14005-4000 
Material Type Borosilicate Glass 
Number of Items 4 
Item Package Quantity 1 

4L Heavy-Duty Low Form Beakers with Double Capacity Scale. 4L Kimax beaker with thick uniform walls throughout and extra wall thickness built into the evenly tooled top rim. Spout is designed for optimum performance. Heavy construction is intended to prolong life expectancy with harder than normal usage (i.e. mechanical shock). All sizes have a durable matte finish marking area and a white graduated scale. Designed from ASTM Specification E960, Type II requirements. Capacity: 4L. Subdivision: 500mL. Kimble #: 14005-4000"


----------



## ericrm

i keep trying to see the page and ebay always show this message 

Unfortunately, access to this particular item has been blocked due to legal restrictions in some countries. We are blocking your viewing in an effort to prevent restricted items from being displayed. Regrettably, in some cases, we may prevent users from accessing items that are not within the scope of said restrictions because of limitations of existing technology. Please accept our apologies for any inconvenience this may cause, and we hope you may find other items of interest on eBay.

do you know a way to get around this issue ?? i would realy like to get my hand on those beaker


----------



## jimdoc

Are they made in China? That is the question.

Jim


----------



## qst42know

For what it's worth the one in the photo says USA.


----------



## niteliteone

Most of my glassware is Kimax 14000 series

I'm very happy with it. Here's a link to the main site for a complete description.
http://kimblechase.thomasnet-navigator.com/viewitems/beakers/riffin-beakers-low-form-with-double-capacity-scale?

Hope this helps
Tom C.


----------



## Harold_V

nickvc said:


> Harold the ones I had came from Eastern Europe some years ago while the price was very good they did break easily and were liable to thermal shock, I suppose the glass was of a lesser quality but serviceable with care.


Thanks, Nick. Sort of what I expected. 

There's been talk of late about the makers not using borosilicate glass for beakers. That, alone, would certainly address all of the problems you mentioned in your previous post. 

Makes me wonder what they do to the glass (assumed to be soda lime glass) to make it stand up to lab use. 

Harold


----------



## nickvc

I think the cheaper lab glass is still available here from suppliers but in honesty i'd avoid them for high value solutions, when they go it's almost without any warning.


----------



## kadriver

nickvc and all;

I have not used these yet. They say KIMAX USA on the beaker.



nickvc said:


> I think the cheaper lab glass is still available here from suppliers but in honesty i'd avoid them for high value solutions, when they go it's almost without any warning.



This statement sound frightening! I hope none of these break on me - now I am concerned. The price does seem to good to be true.

The package I got had four, 4 liter beakers in it for $103 with free shipping.

I thought I was getting a bargin and passing it on to forum members.

The seller has 6 more boxes of four, 4 liter beakers.

I was using 3 liter jars from the thrift store, but they spilled when I tried to pour - no pour spout.

I'll get one out and start using it (I was saving because they were so pretty). If there is a problem, then I will pass it on to the forum members.

kadriver


----------



## kadriver

niteliteone:

I went to the site you referenced in your post and clicked on the 4000 ml beakers there.

The add for their 4000 ml beakers is identical to the Ebay sellers add, even the picture is the same (it shows a 600ml beaker). They ask $376 for a case of 6, plus shipping - thats about $68 apiece excluding shipping!

I looked at each 4000 ml beaker when I received them. I have gotten some of the cheap stuff, but these look like the real thing.

I wonder how the seller pulls this off? Maybe he works there and gets a discount.

kadriver


----------



## kadriver

ericrm - do a search for "4000 ml beaker" on Ebay.

It came right up on the first page.

kadriver


----------



## Acid_Bath76

I've been getting a lot of good quality glassware from brewery supply companies. A lot of them sell lab grade equipment beer brewing prices. I got a 4000mL erlenmeyer for under $40 with shipping. Anyhow, just throwing a resource out for anyone who might be interested.


----------



## qst42know

kadriver said:


> niteliteone:
> 
> I went to the site you referenced in your post and clicked on the 4000 ml beakers there.
> 
> The add for their 4000 ml beakers is identical to the Ebay sellers add, even the picture is the same (it shows a 600ml beaker). They ask $376 for a case of 6, plus shipping - thats about $68 apiece excluding shipping!
> 
> I looked at each 4000 ml beaker when I received them. I have gotten some of the cheap stuff, but these look like the real thing.
> 
> I wonder how the seller pulls this off? Maybe he works there and gets a discount.
> 
> kadriver



You never know what will turn up at a live auction.


----------



## nickvc

Kevin I wouldn't be too concerned if they are made in the USA as the ones I had were from eastern Europe and I purchased them off a lab supplier so they had a mark up and they were still silly cheap.


----------



## HigginsMechanical

Harold_V said:


> nickvc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harold the ones I had came from Eastern Europe some years ago while the price was very good they did break easily and were liable to thermal shock, I suppose the glass was of a lesser quality but serviceable with care.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Nick. Sort of what I expected.
> 
> There's been talk of late about the makers not using borosilicate glass for beakers. That, alone, would certainly address all of the problems you mentioned in your previous post.
> 
> Makes me wonder what they do to the glass (assumed to be soda lime glass) to make it stand up to lab use.
> 
> Harold
Click to expand...


This site:

http://www.opticsplanet.net/kimble-kontes-kimax-brand-heavy-duty-beakers-low-form-double-scale-borosilicate-daaabf.html

has a pack of (4) for $87.65 w/ free shipping... But, the description says: 

Kimble/Kontes KIMAX Brand Heavy-Duty Beakers, Low Form, Double Scale, Borosilicate Glass 14005 4000/ 89001-084

"Beakers feature thick, uniform walls throughout and an extra-thick, evenly tooled top rim. Spout is designed for optimum performance. Heavy construction is intended to prolong life expectancy with increased and more rigorous usage. All sizes have a durable matte finish marking area and a white graduated scale. Not recommended for use on hot plates. Designed from ASTM Specification E960, Type II requirements."

This kind of lends itself to the liability of thermal shock, even though they are borosilicate as stated...

Harold, did you have issues using these on hot plates?


----------



## goldenchild

Something funny is going on in the description there. Why would you not be able to use the beakers on a hotplate? A beaker is either borosilicate or it isn't.


----------



## niteliteone

Try this one for a better description:

http://www.vgdusa.com/beakers.htm



> Not recommended for use on hot plates where significant thermal gradients exist due to lack of agitation of contents or absence of a temperature control.



And from Kimbles site the beakers do meet all the specifications for regular labware beakers like all the other ones I have.
KIMAX KG-33 glass
Designed from ASTM Specification E960, Type I requirements.

I have accidentally boiled H2s04 down in my 2L kimex beaker to powder with the hotplate over 800*F
just turned the hotplate off and left the beaker on it to cool off before removing it. The ambient air temp. was 34*F so a lot of thermal stress on the beaker.

I feel these should be just as reliable as any other with proper spill collection measures as used with the others.

My biased opinion since I trust Kimex products and follow good working procedures.

Tom C.


----------



## kadriver

Here is a photo of the label, it says they are made in China, not USA as I had originally thought.

I will use these big ones for cementing silver (I used to use 3 liter jars that I got at the thrift store). At least these have a pour spout.

Sorry about making this recommendation - I guess that the old saying still stands, "if its too good to be true, then it probably isn't true"

kadriver


----------



## jimdoc

You have to watch everything nowadays, even regular kitchen Pyrex. You can't trust what used to be, to be the same in these current times. They (China) are cutting corners that should not be cut. They seem to care about profit before safety. I guess you should take extra safety precautions as if to expect any modern glass to break at all times.

Jim


----------



## glondor

I bought a 5 liter beaker today at Efston science. ( $53 )The guy said it was borosylicate glass but advised against heat. He said the pyrex ones were good for heat but they were 150 bucks each for 4 liter size. I will use it for a non heat project. ( cement silver and silver cell) Good ones are expensive! Old corningware is the best. I can torch incinerate in an old one I have with no issues.


----------



## Jason1

glondor said:


> I can torch incinerate in an old one I have with no issues.


What kind of temperature would that be glondor (or what kind of torch)?


----------



## glondor

Mapp gas. Not super hot but still plenty hot. Very uneven heat on the glass. No issues. This dish is about 40 years old. Good glass.


----------



## Palladium

I wish I could find Pyroceram beakers. That would be the cats meow! Has anyone studied the Pyroceram family of products? The Vycor family? Neoceram? I was wanting to find a Pyroceram top off of a stove with the eyes and all. Imagine what I could use that for.


----------



## glondor

Our stove top is pyroceram, I think the wife would miss it if it went to the lab.... :lol:


----------



## nickvc

glondor said:


> Our stove top is pyroceram, I think the wife would miss it if it went to the lab.... :lol:




And you might be missing a few body parts..... :shock:


----------



## HigginsMechanical

The Big $82.98 Beaker Question... Mistake, too good to be true means it isn't, or, what's up?????

I was at Amazon.com today, searching for beakers (among other web sites too) and I came across the following:

Exact Item Title:

"Corning Pyrex Low Form Griffin Beaker, Double Scale, Graduated, 4 L (Case of 6)"
Price: $89.82 with free super-saver shipping

Huh? I've seen this as the price each out there...

So I e-mailed Amazon...

"Is this the correct and total price ($82.98) for 1 full case (a quantity of 6) new 4000 mL (4 L) beakers, as the page indicates?
Thank you,
Don"

Here is the official Amazon.com reply:

"Hello,
Yes it is correct. Unfortunately, I don't have much more information about the 'Corning Pyrex Low Form Griffin Beaker, Double Scale, Graduated, 4 L'; all of the information available is displayed on the item's product detail page. You can contact the manufacturer directly for more information about 'Corning Pyrex Low Form Griffin Beaker, Double Scale, Graduated, 4 L'. Many manufacturers list their contact information online. You might want to try doing a web search to find Corning's phone number or website. I hope this helps. We look forward to seeing you again soon. Best regards, Nikil D, Amazon.com


Obviously, I never asked for information, just if the price was correct.

So, I again e-mailed Amazon to confirm....

"Nikil, Thank you for your reply. Normally, the price indicated on the page would be for (1) Pyrex beaker at full retail price. But this page represents that (6) Pyrex beakers are included for the price advertised. I must once again confirm that I will receive (6) Corning Pyrex Low Form Griffin Beakers, Double Scale, Graduated, 4 L for the price of $82.98, including free shipping.... Thank you, Don"


So, based on his next reply, if it is "yes" do I make the $82.98 gamble???


----------



## glondor

I would say so yes. Then sell a couple to me!


----------



## ericrm

i just run at the bank to make "room" on my credit card,i was so trill about those 6 4000 ml ,that i almost forgot...

82.98- shipping = 70$ ?!?

well i smell something fishy here at 12$ for 1 4000ml pyrex beaker (NEW) :shock: 
i was thinking on my way back that maybe they got them free,maybe they stole them, maybe this is a bad batch and 1 in 1000 is wrong...
but the simpler thing to think is they are fake ,and when something is fake it is worse than cheap stuff


----------



## HigginsMechanical

ericrm said:


> well i smell something fishy here at 12$ for 1 4000ml pyrex beaker (NEW) :shock:
> i was thinking on my way back that maybe they got them free,maybe they stole them, maybe this is a bad batch and 1 in 1000 is wrong...
> but the simpler thing to think is they are fake ,and when something is fake it is worse than cheap stuff




I don't know, but we shall see.... I went ahead and ordered them based on Amazon.com's 2nd reply... They might make for nice $13.83 planters or long island ice tea glasses.

Amazon replied:

"Hello,
Thanks for sending us your comments! We want to provide service on a level customers will remember, and it's great to know we've succeeded.
Further, I can confirm that you will receive six Corning Pyrex Low Form Griffin Beaker, Double Scale, Graduated, 4 L at the price of $82.98, including free shipping. We look forward to fulfilling your next order! Best regards, Amrit P., Amazon.com"

The one thing I noticed is shipping "for this item" usually takes 3-4 weeks.... If they're coming from China, it must be a really slow boat.

Or..... Amazon has their description wrong and I am going to end up with 400mL (Which, I will send back). The picture shows a 400 mL whereas the description further down the page says:

Brand Name Corning 
Part Number 1000-4L 
Material Type Glass 
Number of Items 6 


If anyone else is interested, here is the link to the Amazon.com page:

Corning Pyrex Low Form Griffin Beaker, Double Scale, Graduated, 4 L (Case of 6)
$82.98 with free shipping...

http://www.amazon.com/Corning-Griffin-Beaker-Double-Graduated/dp/B004DGIGZ8/ref=sr_1_136?ie=UTF8&qid=1328115456&sr=8-136


:shock:


----------



## kadriver

Ive been using the 4 liter beakers I purchased and they are doing nicely.

Remeber how items made in Japan were shunned back in the 60's?

China has aquired the same stigma today.

These were made in China and I think they are up to specs - no problem.

My opinion, the workers here in the U.S.A. are getting $20 buck an hour to make these.

The guy from china is willing to make the same thing for $3 per hour - to him this is an incredible raise from $3 per month!

I am afraid that we have priced ourselves out of the market.

Of course, this is strictly my opinion and I may be completely wrong!

Time will tell.

kadriver


----------



## qst42know

And yet a single US executive may well make more than a hundred factory workers but produces nothing. Who priced us out of the market? :roll:


----------



## kadriver

Americans did.


----------



## kadriver

Sorry, I meant to say, "*We* Americans did".

kadriver


----------



## Jason1

maybe we can tax ourselves into prosperity!


----------



## The Refiner49er

Hey KaDriver, can we see a good picture of the beaker itself?

Thanks!


----------



## Harold_V

qst42know said:


> And yet a single US executive may well make more than a hundred factory workers but produces nothing. Who priced us out of the market? :roll:


We did. Plain and simple. Top to bottom, Americans have no concept of earned money. The only thing the vast majority think of is how little they can do for a maximum return. It grieves me that we have lost our way in this country. I do not expect it will reverse. Precious few have learned anything from recent events---they are still waiting for the return of "business as usual", which is the very thing that lead to our undoing. 

Damn----I, being a moderator and commenting on politics, should be fired. 

Harold


----------



## goldenchild

kadriver said:


> Ive been using the 4 liter beakers I purchased and they are doing nicely.



I firmly believe that with good practices you can use a coffee pot in any of our practices without any problems.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

Harold_V said:


> qst42know said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet a single US executive may well make more than a hundred factory workers but produces nothing. Who priced us out of the market? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> We did. Plain and simple. Top to bottom, Americans have no concept of earned money. The only thing the vast majority think of is how little they can do for a maximum return. It grieves me that we have lost our way in this country. I do not expect it will reverse. Precious few have learned anything from recent events---they are still waiting for the return of "business as usual", which is the very thing that lead to our undoing.
> 
> Damn----I, being a moderator and commenting on politics. should be fired.
> 
> Harold
Click to expand...


That can be your freebe for the year, but no more. You are on thin ice here with a stern warning... 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## kadriver

49er,

I'll get a picture of one of the 4 liter beakers on the forum tomorrow.

kadriver


----------



## kadriver

Mario, I have never seen a four liter glass coffe pot, but I would buy one if they are out there for sale. A handle would be nice.

kadriver


----------



## ericrm

kadriver 
does your kimax are wrote on the beaker where they are from ,is the china wrote on the beaker?


----------



## kadriver

eric,

the beakers have no markings on the glass as to country of origin.

The packaging says "made in China"

The spot in your picture that says USA is blank on the 4L beaker I have.

I will snap a picture and post it tomorrow.

kadriver


----------



## The Refiner49er

I thought I would share this picture of "the pride of the fleet" of my glassware, It is a 12 liter column that was purchase 4 or 5 years ago and is handy for general settling and dropping silver. The main reason I am posting is because it is similarly of heavy wall construction, and although it is marked Pyrex and believed to be borosilicate, it is definitely not for stovetop use, being 3/16" thick.




Generally speaking, most any thick walled glass vessels will not tolerate rapid temperture changes, it must be gradual and reasonably even to prevent internal stressing and hence the tendancy to shatter. There are a number of methods that can be used to reduce thermal stress on glassware, my favorite is placing the beaker in a water bath, AKA a double boiler. This not only buffers direct heat from any burner, but in starting an acid process especially nitric; it may serve to stabilize or cool the solution temperture on rapid reactions and as the acid depletes, the stored heat in the water bath can help maintain a higher temp and digestion rate and postpone the need to apply additional heat. It also helps to prevent boil overs in many cases, and with a water bath container of adequate size will eliminate general area clean up requirements by catching most anything that does get out of control. I often use the cheap stainless dog food/water dishes that are approx 4" deep and 12" to 14" in diameter for this purpose.

It may also be advisable with any glass vessels to preheat gently with hot water prior to intent to transferring hot liquids to minimize thermal shock. I think that KaDriver's beakers for the price may be quite suitable for low temp use and other purposes, but I am sure he will let us know if otherwise.

On another subject, I am currently looking for one or more LARGE flat bottom round boiling flasks of 6L or bigger, erlenmeyers would be acceptable as well. Used or new is OK, just hoping to get them for a reasonable price. I am moving towards a closed system for primary digestion, as this seems to be the best approach for scrubbing nitrogen dioxide vapors.

Thanks in advance for any references or offers!


----------



## jimdoc

kadriver said:


> eric,
> the beakers have no markings on the glass as to country of origin.
> The packaging says "made in China"
> The spot in your picture that says USA is blank on the 4L beaker I have.
> kadriver



That says it all.
They used to be proudly made in the USA.
Now they are sneakily made in China, they know that putting China on it is like putting JUNK on it.
Be careful with those for sure. That wasn't cool of that seller showing the pictures he did for those beakers.

Jim


----------



## Harold_V

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qst42know said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet a single US executive may well make more than a hundred factory workers but produces nothing. Who priced us out of the market? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> We did. Plain and simple. Top to bottom, Americans have no concept of earned money. The only thing the vast majority think of is how little they can do for a maximum return. It grieves me that we have lost our way in this country. I do not expect it will reverse. Precious few have learned anything from recent events---they are still waiting for the return of "business as usual", which is the very thing that lead to our undoing.
> 
> Damn----I, being a moderator and commenting on politics. should be fired.
> 
> Harold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That can be your freebe for the year, but no more. You are on thin ice here with a stern warning... 8) :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

I shall do my best to behave.  

How sad is that? Me-------do my best? Been doing that right along! Look where the hell it got me! :lol: 

Harold

You're ok, Barren!


----------



## qst42know

There is little difference in an hour of work anywhere in the world. It's the currency exchange rate that provides the unfair advantage. Take the "cheat" out of the game and the exodus of jobs would stop.


----------



## kadriver

Ahh yes, the holy grail of economists - a one world currency.

Here is some photos of the beakers I received.


----------



## The Refiner49er

I can understand the forum members sentiments on political and economic issues, they are certainly justifiable. However, in regards to the beaker, it appears in the picture the thickness of the wall seems to be uniform, and are not necessarily "thick" per se, therefore if it is indeed made of borosilicate glass, it is very likely that it will sustain reasonable use if handled with care.

LOL, when I was starting out, I managed to break a 3 liter name brand lab grade beaker by (stupidly) pouring boiling water into the cold vessel. It didn't shatter, but I heard a loud CRACK and the entire bottom basically fell off in one piece... NOT A GOOD DAY, but I have been very careful since then to "temper" the glass by bringing it to the approx temperture of the liquid it is about to receive.

Good Luck with those beakers, KaDriver, and let us know if you have any problems!


----------



## goldenchild

kadriver said:


> Mario, I have never seen a four liter glass coffe pot, but I would buy one if they are out there for sale. A handle would be nice.
> 
> kadriver



Well... There are these. This is only a 1000 ml but its my work horse. Its also definately borsilicate glass. It's a bit thicker than my other beakers. And for anyone that cares it's made in the USA. The handle is soooooo nice. For what its worth... coffe post are on average about 3 liters an of course inexpensive. I know there are all glass pyrex coffee pots out there with handles. The handle is part of the pot so there is nothing obstructing the lip of the opening and watch glasses lay on top very nicely.


----------



## ericrm

thank you kadriver
great pic by the way
it make me feel a bit more comfortable buying chinese stuff


----------



## kadriver

49er, that is one beautiful looking piece of glassware.

I used two of the 4 liter beakers to heat some solutions yesterday. Both came thru with no problems or issues. I placed the beakers inside a corningware casserole dish, then set that on the burner so as not to expose the glass directly to the coils of the heater.

I bought some nice thick glass beakers a while back. I paid a premium price. They were heavy duty - thick walled pyrex or borosilicate. The glass was about three times thicker than a standard beaker.

I made the mistake of placing a 1000ml thick walled beaker, inside of a 2000ml thick walled beaker so I could soak them in the sink before washing. Putting the beakers inside each other saves room inside my sink.

The pour spout on the 1000ml beaker casued it to wedge inside the 2000ml beaker making them inseparable. The two beakers would not come apart by any means I could think of.

I ended up having to trash both of them. Fifty dollars worth of top quality glassware ruined by sticking one inside the other.

Moral of the story - do not nest (place one inside the other) heavy duty thick walled beakers.

kadriver


----------



## kadriver

Mario,

The beakers with the handles are awsome. I have seen beakers with handles on Ebay from time to time.

Do you remember how much they cost?

kadriver


----------



## jimdoc

kadriver said:


> I made the mistake of placing a 1000ml thick walled beaker, inside of a 2000ml thick walled beaker so I could soak them in the sink before washing. Putting the beakers inside each other saves room inside my sink.
> 
> The pour spout on the 1000ml beaker casued it to wedge inside the 2000ml beaker making them inseparable. The two beakers would not come apart by any means I could think of.
> 
> I ended up having to trash both of them. Fifty dollars worth of top quality glassware ruined by sticking one inside the other.
> 
> Moral of the story - do not nest (place one inside the other) heavy duty thick walled beakers.
> 
> kadriver



I am sure there must be a trick to separate beakers that get stuck like that.
Wouldn't you have been able to use it for something as it was? Like a beaker in a back-up beaker.

Jim


----------



## goldenchild

kadriver said:


> Mario,
> 
> The beakers with the handles are awsome. I have seen beakers with handles on Ebay from time to time.
> 
> Do you remember how much they cost?
> 
> kadriver



It was 19.99 plus 7.95 shipping. The seller is onlinesciencemall http://myworld.ebay.com/onlinesciencemall/&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2754 He doesn't have any at the moment but I'm sure they are somewhere online. FYI the Bomex brand that this seller offers are the primary beakers I use and work just fine. This is with direct heating on the hotplate. They are very resistent to thermal shock. So I don't know if the issue is so much where the beakers are produced but if the glass is indeed borsilicate along with best practices.


----------



## goldsilverpro

jimdoc said:


> kadriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made the mistake of placing a 1000ml thick walled beaker, inside of a 2000ml thick walled beaker so I could soak them in the sink before washing. Putting the beakers inside each other saves room inside my sink.
> 
> The pour spout on the 1000ml beaker casued it to wedge inside the 2000ml beaker making them inseparable. The two beakers would not come apart by any means I could think of.
> 
> I ended up having to trash both of them. Fifty dollars worth of top quality glassware ruined by sticking one inside the other.
> 
> Moral of the story - do not nest (place one inside the other) heavy duty thick walled beakers.
> 
> kadriver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there must be a trick to separate beakers that get stuck like that.
> Wouldn't you have been able to use it for something as it was? Like a beaker in a back-up beaker.
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...


I've had that happen a few times, but I was always lucky enough to work them apart.

In your case, the first thing I would have tried is to heat (expand) the outside beaker and/or chill (contract) the inside beaker. I would have probably used hot water and/or ice. I may have tried to figure out how to do this with the beakers upside down (maybe a hair dryer or heat gun on the outer beaker) - that way, when they released, the inner beaker wouldn't drop further down and re-wedge itself. Heat/cold is a fairly standard method with stuck glass stopcocks.


----------



## The Refiner49er

Bummer on those two beakers, I have broken four so far in 5 years and it is never a good feeling... For separation, I wonder if maybe turning them upside down and hold over a padded surface while heating the outer beaker with a hair dryer? Best I can say if you are doing refining as a business is glassware replacements are a write off on taxes, LOL!

(EDIT) Oops, looks like GSP beat me on this potential fix, someday I am going to learn how to type (other than with 2 thumbs!)


----------



## goldsilverpro

Great minds think alike, 49er.


----------



## goldenchild

Well... if you didn't get these at $103 you've missed the boat. The seller has raised the price to $149.67.


----------



## The Refiner49er

You are right Golden...

I did a search as well and damn if Google already had a posting on our thread here on the GRF. All the seller had to do is run his title keywords to discover this, assuming he is not a member here, that would be my bet... LOL!

On the other hand, there has been 6 lots available since this started, so no telling how long it will take to sell them, perhaps if they sit around the seller will drop their price back down.

One last comment, for those who want cheap containers I have found that the one gallon glass jars that are typically used for pickles and other canned food items are great for general purpose, note they are not borosilicate therefore absolutely NOT for hot liquids or burner use, but are nice for settling and storage; the best part is they are probably free if you can find them. I have put wanted postings on Craigslist several times and have well over a dozen for only the cost of time and driving.


----------



## butcher

Pickle canning jars can take heat if it is distributed evenly, and gradually, a sand bath works to heat them.

I have distilled from gallon pickle jars, the sand bath is a big pot couple of inches of sand in bottom of pot, the pickle jar is set on the sand, then sand poured around the out-sides of jar (between jar side and pot, a lid of thick Teflon can be cut (turned on lath), for a lid of the jar, tight fit down in jar (small lip to keep from whole lid from going into jar), (Teflon tap wrapped around the lid to seal at jar lip, then Teflon wrapped around outside of jar and Teflon lid to complete seal, black electricians tape over the Teflon tape, then cloth bandage tape over the electricians tape, the sand bath pot has handles on each side, I take a number 12 solid insulated copper wire, wire to one pot handle over jar lid to other pot handle, this wire holds down my lid as the lid may want to push up with the pressure from boiling liquids, a hole is drilled in the Teflon lid for a chemical resistant plastic hose (tight fit), this hose is where the gases flow from our distilling boiling pot, a few loops of this hose is down in a bucket of iced water (condensing gases), the end of this hose is put into a tall glass bottle (receiver condenser), like an old clean wine bottle, a small amount of liquid in this bottle lets the gases that get out of the tube saturate into solution (bubble into solution), the bottle also captures our condensed liquid from the tubing. 
An electric (Hob) hotplate is my heat source.

In fact most of my lab glass is from canning jars and kitchen equipment, I do have some fancy lab glass, I bought packed in boxes, and maybe one of these days I will fix up a fancy lab.
I have a fancy distilling rig, but never used it; I like the pickle jar distiller.

I love seeing picture's of kadriver's lab, and I just dream someday, I will retire my shade from the oaktree and get a real lab.


----------



## The Refiner49er

Hey KaDriver-

Any update on those 4L beakers? Hopefully they are working well, I am interested in learning if you have run them repeatedly with heat and any issues you may have had?

Any details would be appreciated.

Talk to you soon!


----------



## kadriver

I have been using the 4 liter beakers with no problems.

I have heated (slowly) PGM solutions to drive off chlorine with no problems.

I have poured boiling water into these (but I did preheat them with hot tap water first after reading where someone cracked a beaker with boiling water). Each time they have performed as any heat resistant glassware I have ever used.

I would recommend these to anyone - no issues so far.

If I have any problems with these 4 liter beakers, then I will definitely post most ricky tic.

kadriver


----------



## The Refiner49er

KaDriver-

I ordered a lot of these beakers last week, but you will find the seller has taken them off eBay and told me even mine were not in stock. I was promised a March delivery so we'll see... good to know you are having a positive experience despite the fact they are made in China.

Talk to you soon!

John


----------



## Claudie

I bought some glassware from this thread at the Science Madness forum: http://www.sciencemadness.org/talk/viewthread.php?tid=15667&page=2#pid223869

If he has anything left, it is good stuff and very reasonably priced. He even threw in some extras when I bought mine! :lol:


----------



## mdghamon

Picked up 4 4Liter bowls at the local Big Lots for $6 each. wonderful for evaporation processes. Mike


----------

